# My DIY jobs



## Snakewise84 (Feb 11, 2011)

made these in the last week of being bored and i think the are good. what you guys and ladys think?

Aussie's cage






Jaffa's cage





in the making 





ok .....


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

they look good


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 11, 2011)

im thinking of building my own soome good to see pictures of others designs
Thanks


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

will the bottom one be 2 enclosures?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah it will be for my coastal carpet yearlings


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

ahhh nice


----------



## Snakewise84 (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah easy using old things


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, spose if you set them up and clean them up right, then it can't hurt


----------



## Banjo (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 11, 2011)

cool , iv made an enclosure or 2 in the past . i have 15 enclosures to build in the near future [ 5 bank style].
heres a pic of the enclosure for the beardies .


----------



## Snakewise84 (Feb 11, 2011)

sweet every one they all look great and keep the pics coming


----------



## sutto75 (Feb 11, 2011)

here is the one im doing almost done


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 11, 2011)

Yay another DIY thread, they all look terrific,

I'm going to link to this in the DIY group, come on over and join in, 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/

and if you haven't already, how about adding your support to getting a DIY zone on the main forum  
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/diy-zone-forum-good-idea-154085/


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well done guys, they look awesome!!


----------

